# Person freistellen - Schwarzer Hintergrund - Schwarzer Anzug...



## Nixblick (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die ehrenwerte Aufgabe, eine Person freizustellen, die tollerweise einen schwarzen Anzug trägt und vor einer schwarz-marmorierten Wand (Tuch - beim Fotographen) steht.

Teilweise kann man die Übergänge nur erahnen. Habt ihr einen Tip, wie ich ihn "ausschneiden" kann? damits halt auch noch echt aussieht?

Viele Grüße


----------



## lohokla (11. Mai 2004)

Um Personen freizustellen gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten - Guck mal hier 

Ich empfehle Quickmask für dein spezielles Problem. 
Kopier die Ebene von dem Bild, das du freistellen willst. Probier auf der erstellten Ebene, ob du über Kontrast/Helligkeit oder Kanäle die Konturen genauer heraustellen kannst. Wenn sich die Konture immer noch nicht genau erkennen lassen, musst du aus eigenen Ermessen abschätzen wo die Konturen sind.Stell die Person mit Hilfe des Auswahlwerkzeuges ungefähr frei und verfeiner dann die Auswahl mit Quickmask. Bist du damit fertig, gehst du aus dem Quickmask-Modus raus und hast nun eine Auswahl. Wechsel auf die Ebene des Orginalfotos und drück delet (vorher die Auswahl eventl. umkehren).


----------



## Senfdose (11. Mai 2004)

häng mal bitte das Bild an.


----------



## chrisbergr (11. Mai 2004)

Wie lohokla schon sagte, solltest du das über hochschrauben von Helligkeit/Kontrast hinbekommen. Ich hatte noch nie den Fall, dass der Hintergrund haargenau den gleichen Ton hatte wie der Vordergrund.

Gruß


----------



## Nixblick (12. Mai 2004)

OK - so werde ich das mal probieren... 

Das Bild kann ich nicht anhängen - mein Chef is da bißchen konservativ (Man weiß ja nie, was mit einem Bild im i-net passiert....) 

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Ich werde berichten, obs geklappt hat!


----------

